# Are these chicken eggs still good?



## bigsisterto3 (Jun 23, 2020)

I was seeing some great veins at day 7-8. Then I forgot and ended up turning the eggs about 4 hrs late. The next day they both look like this? Is this a blood ring? Should I just get rid of them?


----------



## bigsisterto3 (Jun 23, 2020)

bigsisterto3 said:


> I was seeing some great veins at day 7-8. Then I forgot and ended up turning the eggs about 4 hrs late. The next day they both look like this? Is this a blood ring? Should I just get rid of them?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can't tell from your pic what you're seeing in real time. A blood ring is exactly as it sounds, a red ring going around the shell. 

Forgetting to turn the eggs should not have any negative effect on the eggs since you picked back up with your routine. I can't tell you how many times I would get busy and forget.


----------



## bigsisterto3 (Jun 23, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I can't tell from your pic what you're seeing in real time. A blood ring is exactly as it sounds, a red ring going around the shell.
> 
> Forgetting to turn the eggs should not have any negative effect on the eggs since you picked back up with your routine. I can't tell you how many times I would get busy and forget.


It is quite hard to get a pic. There are no visible veins though. There is a solid colored "circle" on one half of the egg.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is it red? 

If you leave your hand off the egg and shine the light up from the bottom it might turn out more clear.


----------



## bigsisterto3 (Jun 23, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Is it red?
> 
> If you leave your hand off the egg and shine the light up from the bottom it might turn out more clear.


Well, with them being green eggs and I since don't have a proper egg candling l can't see through them without my hand. I can't really tell, but it appears that the "dark" blob is red. Also these eggs are only 9 days old.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

https://scratchcradle.wordpress.com/resources/candling-pictures/ Scroll way down the page. The first pic of a blood ring is what is seen most often. The second isn't as clear but you can just barely see the circle.

The blob is not a blood ring. It's liable to be the flashlight lighting up any blood vessels the embryo is developing.

I wouldn't get overly worried at this point.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Yeah I don't see a problem here. The blood ring that indicates a problem is USUALLY horizontal when the egg is turned up on end. Not always but generally speaking. Keep an eye on it and keep us updated


----------



## bigsisterto3 (Jun 23, 2020)

Sylie said:


> Yeah I don't see a problem here. The blood ring that indicates a problem is USUALLY horizontal when the egg is turned up on end. Not always but generally speaking. Keep an eye on it and keep us updated


Thank you. I have noticed as well that when I turn the egg that dark blob doesn't move. It stays with the egg shell.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

That doesn't surprise me. Give it more time, see what happens. It could be a bad egg, it's hard to tell but at this point there is nothing that says definitively "bad" so just go with it, it's not going to hurt anything to keep watching it for a few days or week.


----------

